# Racycle question.:)



## Rust_Trader (Jun 29, 2012)

I got this badge which is different from the other 2 I seen, question is what year/model this came off?









Thanks for any info

Oh forgot there's No mounting holes? So how would this be mounted?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jun 29, 2012)

*duct tape*

santi you slowly apply duct tape around the head tube and across the badge


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 29, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> santi you slowly apply duct tape around the head tube and across the badge




Lol I'm serious is this thing fake?


----------



## Wcben (Jun 29, 2012)

Saw that one on the bay..There's a frame pictured on Rat Rod Bikes with that badge....the frame doesn't look earlier then the narrow treads, could be a late model badge?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jun 30, 2012)

Thats a weird badge.. the one on ratrod was not equipped with the special "self oiling" racycle bottom bracket, which would lead me to believe that it would be a later model, perhaps sometime in the 20s (or once they realized that making these incredibly fine and beautifully machined parts was not cost effective), I know Miami cycle changed hands or the name was sold (see the 50s Columbia racycles) at somepoint, this could have been one of those revivals?


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 30, 2012)

if that badge is as thick as it looks,i believe it to be very early and very rare.maybe 1900 or earlier.i bet that badge is worth $1000+ maybe? it might even be motorcycle,which makes it worth alot.i gonna say that is a racycle motorcycle badge 1905-1911


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 30, 2012)

Wcben said:


> Saw that one on the bay..There's a frame pictured on Rat Rod Bikes with that badge....the frame doesn't look earlier then the narrow treads, could be a late model badge?




I couldn't find the one on ratrodbikes. Link please?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 30, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> if that badge is as thick as it looks,i believe it to be very early and very rare.maybe 1900 or earlier.i bet that badge is worth $1000+ maybe? it might even be motorcycle,which makes it worth alot.i gonna say that is a racycle motorcycle badge 1905-1911




That would be cool , the badge is very thick.


----------



## Wcben (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a link to some of the images on RRB; http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=59106


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 30, 2012)

Wcben said:


> Here's a link to some of the images on RRB; http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=59106




Cool thanks


----------



## Wcben (Jun 30, 2012)

1900 and earlier was the "narrow tread" badge, doing some quick searches, the motorcycles didn't appear to have head badges, plus that one on RRB definitely didn't have motor mounts.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 2, 2012)

Wcben said:


> 1900 and earlier was the "narrow tread" badge, doing some quick searches, the motorcycles didn't appear to have head badges, plus that one on RRB definitely didn't have motor mounts.




Lol right, well this is a very cool badge  

Thanks for the info


----------



## Wcben (Jul 2, 2012)

definitely a cool badge....good catch!


----------

